# Car breakdown services



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,besides RACE is there another car breakdown services in Spain ?

Thanks,Celia50


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

celia50 said:


> Hi,besides RACE is there another car breakdown services in Spain ?
> 
> Thanks,Celia50


I have a contact number on my insurance and they send out a Grua/breakdown truck - I dont know who they are or where they come from!!???

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

celia50 said:


> Hi,besides RACE is there another car breakdown services in Spain ?
> 
> Thanks,Celia50


You know you have breakdown cover built in to your insurance do you?


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Race*

Thanks Jo what we need is to join a breakdown services for travelling in Europe to cover us on our journeys.

We were with RACE but they are quite pricey,so is there another service ?

Celia50


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

As Jo & Starvisky have mentioned, check your car incurance. I have Linea Directa and that includes breakdown cover anywhere in europe - even if yours doesn't, it may be cheaper to add it to that than take out an independent policy!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I believe it's law isn't it Steve, that insurance has to carry breakdown cover. I'm guessing they differ though in type


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> I believe it's law isn't it Steve, that insurance has to carry breakdown cover. I'm guessing they differ though in type


Oh, I didn't know that! Interesting! That would make sense though because as well as the car I bought a scooter (don't laugh - i think for a high flying commuting business guru they are an ESSENTIAL part of city life here in spain!!! - ok excuses over)... it came with free insurance for the 1st year (3rd party) and obviously as a freebie it would be a cheapo policy but _even that _has breakdown... not EU though... having said that, if you think I am pootling accross europe on a 125 you can think again!!!


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,thank you for your replies and advice,we are with Knights/Ibex but not sure if our policy covers Europe but would ring them to find out


Celia50


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Insurance*

You might want to look at this website which Ibex have been putting out to their clients:

Knight Insurance Brokers, S.A. Important Information


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Breakdown cover*

Thank you calas felices,we have a letter from Ibex and we rang Knights to confirm that we are covered in Portugal and Gibraltar.


Celia


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Calas felices said:


> You might want to look at this website which Ibex have been putting out to their clients:
> 
> Knight Insurance Brokers, S.A. Important Information


Interesting article. Avoid parting with any cash to knights then any time soon!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Very interesting, as my house insurance is up with them at the moment, and I have been gathering quotes. I guess this just confirms I won't be renewing with Knights


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Very interesting, as my house insurance is up with them at the moment, and I have been gathering quotes. I guess this just confirms I won't be renewing with Knights


Bay Radio are still playing their ads. I wonder if they know about it?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Bay Radio are still playing their ads. I wonder if they know about it?


According to Knight brokers website they are still trading hence why Bay radio are playing the ads. Nothing has been said anywhere to indicate that Knights are out of business. The notice on Ibex site said that Knights have not been paying for the policies taken out. The website of Knight issues a warning about Ibex and how shoddy they are and that they witheld payments due to some issues they had with Ibex (still seems very strange that they would withold money clients have paid them for a policy, whatever their issues are - and it must be a LOT of money for Ibex to stop trading with one of the biggest brokers in the area!)... all seems a touch unprofessional if you ask me. Certainly in the UK, protocol would be (assuming Knights have not paid) for Ibex to write to affecetd clients, not publish a notice on their website (unless the broker in question has stopped trading).

In a similar way it would appear in my opinion unprofessional of Knights to put a big WARNING button on their website about an insurance company, BUT if their notice states the truth then I can understand them wanting to explain the situation amongst the allegations being made by Ibex. It is such a shame that if there was a dispute between the two companies it could not be dealt with in house rather than making a show of each other and themselves on the internet and putting god knows how many customers in a confused and worried state!

I have an Ibex policy (through a different broker who I cannot fault - Horizons Consultants in Jalon) which I needed to claim on for wind damage, and Ibex were the worst insurers ever to claim through. Despite the damage to my property and every house in the area, they insisted that the winds were not strong enough to cause damage. Its worth pointing out that the gales in question blew over electricity pilons, street signs, hundreds of roof tiles form the whole estate, and caused major damage. I rent this house so my claim was not for the house, jsut for my BBQ (which was brand new and became very badly damaged) I have to threaten legal action to get them to pay up - which they did eventually - I was not backing down as I paid for an all risk policy including garden!!! I KNOW MY RIGHTS JAJA

I personally would be sceptical about renewing with Ibex- my claim was small, imagine if I was claiming for a house re-build. In the Uk I always used Zurich and on the rare occasion I did have to claim everything was handled very fast - you don't get that with Ibex - they drag it out and look for every excuse not to pay.

So, to summarise, it appears Knights are still in business. They have had some kind of lovers tiff with Ibex (the exact details remain unknown). Personally I think its best to treat with caution for the time being!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> According to Knight brokers website they are still trading hence why Bay radio are playing the ads. Nothing has been said anywhere to indicate that Knights are out of business. The notice on Ibex site said that Knights have not been paying for the policies taken out. The website of Knight issues a warning about Ibex and how shoddy they are and that they witheld payments due to some issues they had with Ibex (still seems very strange that they would withold money clients have paid them for a policy, whatever their issues are - and it must be a LOT of money for Ibex to stop trading with one of the biggest brokers in the area!)... all seems a touch unprofessional if you ask me. Certainly in the UK, protocol would be (assuming Knights have not paid) for Ibex to write to affecetd clients, not publish a notice on their website (unless the broker in question has stopped trading).
> 
> In a similar way it would appear in my opinion unprofessional of Knights to put a big WARNING button on their website about an insurance company, BUT if their notice states the truth then I can understand them wanting to explain the situation amongst the allegations being made by Ibex. It is such a shame that if there was a dispute between the two companies it could not be dealt with in house rather than making a show of each other and themselves on the internet and putting god knows how many customers in a confused and worried state!
> 
> ...


yes, I'd certainly avoid them BOTH for the time being!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Point of it is that we dont know for sure though do we. Knights are bound to react against IBEX, and as you say IBEX would be stupid to bring unecessary bad press to them ... The truth is probably somewhere in the middle .... but to be honest I aont going to risk it and I already sent them an email saying I'm not going to renew.

Gone to another Javea insurance company now ... or I will have done by Monday


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

just resurrecting this thread..

When we took out insurance we were offered breakdown cover but declined it at the time as for various reasons it wasn't nedded. Now we have changed vehicle and amended the policy but have been told if we want to add breakdown cover now we have to either wait for the renewal or start a new policy (no money lost either way)

Sounds like a pain in the rear to me so are there any breakdown companies such as RAC/AA type people that I could just join independantly?


----------

